# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  The Cloud Coast (My first bookmark)

## Vulpes

I'd never thought to make a map in this format before, but after having a look here, and giving it a go myself, I think I'm hooked. The small canvas really pushed me to think carefully about balance and placement of the features, more so than I might with a larger map. I'm aiming for 1 a day, so here's day 1!

All hand-drawn, roughed out in pencil and then inked; 5.5" x 2.5", so a little smaller than the suggested dimensions, but this way I can fit 6 nicely onto a side of A4. 

### Latest WIP ###


Let me know what you think  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work! I like it a lot, and it'll look great when printed.

----------


## Vulpes

> Nice work! I like it a lot, and it'll look great when printed.


Thanks! I think once I've finished this set of 6 I'll get a few printed and posted around to friends  :Smile:

----------


## TimetoDraw

That looks cool!

Take this for what it's worth as it's my opinion, but I think I'd either cut flush to the ink border. Or, leave more margin (whitespace border) around the artwork equally when cutting.

Hole-punch and add a string and tassel to add an extra flourish  :Very Happy: 

Probably more feedback than you wanted lol, looks great.

----------


## Vulpes

> That looks cool!
> 
> Take this for what it's worth as it's my opinion, but I think I'd either cut flush to the ink border. Or, leave more margin (whitespace border) around the artwork equally when cutting.
> 
> Hole-punch and add a string and tassel to add an extra flourish 
> 
> Probably more feedback than you wanted lol, looks great.


Thank you! And I was thinking a similar thing. I reckon trimming with a slight border will work well as a few others I have planned may have more of a parchment-esque and uneven edge. I'm glad you like it  :Smile:

----------

